# Problem mit meinem Asus A8JS Notebook

## michel7

Hallo,

bei meinem Notebook geht der Bildschirm nach genau 10 Minuten Inaktivität aus. Ich nehme an, es handelt sich hierbei um irgendeine Stromsparfunktion. Wenn man dann eine Taste drückt, dann schaltet sich der Bildschirm wieder ein, allerdings ist die Hintergrundbeleuchtung auf niedrigster Stufe. Man sieht fast gar nichts mehr und die Taste für (Hintergrundbeleuchtung +) funktioniert auch nicht. Bin jetzt total ratlos, der einzige Weg die Hintergrundbeleuchtung neu einzustellen bleibt nur - Notebook neustarten und im BIOS mit entsprechender Tastenkombination die Einstellungen vornehmen. Merkwürdigerweise funktioniert die Taste (Hintengrundbeleuchtung -) ohne Probleme sowie im BIOS aber auch unter Gentoo.

P.S: es handelt sich um ein frisch aufgesetztes Gentoo ohne grafische Oberfläche. Nur die Shell ...

Würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen würde ...

Vielleicht hat jemand hier das A8Js bzw A8Jp Notebook und kennt das Anliegen.

Michel

----------

## Fibbs

Hi michel7,

```

setterm -blank 0

```

in Deine .bashrc schreiben und Du hast das Problem nicht mehr. Das Display wird nich mehr in den Schlafzustand versetzt, somit brauchst Du auch nicht an den Symptomen herumzubasteln.

Ansonsten sehe ich eher schwarz, evtl. Framebuffer versuchen...

Fibbs

----------

## michel7

Das habe ich schon probiert. Habe über setterm den Bildschirmschoner sowie das Energiesparmodus komplett abgeschaltet. Leider hat es nicht zum gewünschten Erfolg geführt ;(

----------

## Finswimmer

Ist das Problem denn überhaupt Gentoo bezogen?

Passiert das gleiche denn, wenn du ne Knoppix CD nimmst? Oder 10 min im Bios wartest (wobei ich nicht weiß ob da das überhaupt aktiv ist)

Tobi

----------

## michel7

So habe jetzt 

```

setterm -blank 0

setterm -powersave off

setterm -powerdown 0

```

gemacht und das Problem scheint gelöst zu sein

----------

## 3PO

 *michel7 wrote:*   

> So habe jetzt 
> 
> ```
> 
> setterm -blank 0
> ...

 

Und wo hast Du das eingetragen? - In /root/.bashrc?

Ich habe nämlich auf meinem Gen2VDR das selbe Problem, allerdings mit dem graphtft Plugin. Denn nach exakt 10 Min wird das Display schwarz.

----------

## michel7

 *3PO wrote:*   

>  *michel7 wrote:*   So habe jetzt 
> 
> ```
> 
> setterm -blank 0
> ...

 

Ich habs in /etc/conf.d/local.start eingetragen ...

----------

## 3PO

Danke, werde ich mal testen.

----------

